# Hallo Zusammen, bin neu hier



## Ethan L. (30. August 2016)

Hi Tutorials.de Comunity,


Ich stell mich kurz vor. Ich bin Ethan, arbeite Hauptberuflich als Mediengestalter und wohne in München.
Ich hoff hier viele nette Leute Kennenzulernen und auch Hilfe zu bekommen bei Fragen.

LG,

Ethan


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. August 2016)

Hi Ethan, herzlich willkommen. Hau rein mit deinen Fragen 

Gruß
Martin


----------

